

Introducing Campfire for iPhone - mrduncan
http://productblog.37signals.com/products/2010/07/introducing-campfire-for-iphone.html

======
mrduncan
The blog post is a little vague - did they purchase just the Ember application
(as opposed to the company)?

~~~
jasonfried
We just bought the app.

~~~
mrduncan
Thanks Jason! That's what I was assuming.

Is this the first time you guys have bought an app from another company like
this?

~~~
jasonfried
Yes. We hired Overcommitted to write our Highrise for iPhone app and Draft for
iPad, but we've never purchased an app or product outright like this before.

------
jbellis
looks like there is <http://github.com/klondike/campyre> for android but it
doesn't look very active.

